# Brisket overnight on MES



## mama's smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

I would like to smoke a brisket overnight on my MES.  Never having done an overnight smoke, I am asking for tips.  I know I won't be getting much sleep -- ohhhhh the scarifices we make for smoked meat.

I'm planning about an 8 lb. packer and hope to eat around 1:00 or 2:00 PM.

Let me know what you think. And welcome back RonP.  You're my "go to guy" for the MES.  Hope you're feeling great and back to smoking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't mave a MES, but I do have another electric unit. You should be able to get sleep as these are more of a set-it and go type of smoker.  Good luck on it, and start earlier than you thought as brisket could stall out on you and try to screw up your eating plans.  Much easier to re-heat than it is to tell everyone to be patient!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't I have to add chips a few times....at least during the first few hours.

I'm thinking about starting around 10:00 PM.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have done three overnight briskets in my MES since I have got it in Feb.  It is easy for all of them I started about 7pm and made sure I added chips to the fire for the first 6 hours them kinda let it do its thing.  after you get a good bed of ashes you would be suprised how long you still get TBS out of the MES.  I was in the coller about 9 am and eating @ 12-2pm for all the smokes.  Since you are in Texas brisket is the only rub I buy try Adams Brisket rub I get it @ HEB and it is really good.  Here is the link to my first brisket smoke on the MES.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...109#post455109


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW.  This is exactly what I needed.  At about what temp. did you smoke, and was that with  Maverick thermom. probe or the control pannel?  Going to your link now.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I cooked it between 225 and 230 using a tru temp oven thermo that is about 250 on my MES control.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent.  I've found my MES control runs a bit high, as well. I use a Maverick ET-73, and the MES is always about 10 to 15 degrees higher.  I also crush a lump of charcoal and add it to the chips at the beginning and again after an hour or so.  It helps give a smoke ring.  I'll see if it works this time.


----------



## ronp (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you. 

Here is what I do. I start at about 6 pm with your favorite rub. Then prepare a drip pan with 3 cups of aujus with a few thin slices of onion and some garlic powder. Set that below the meat and smoke for 6 hours. Then put the meat in the pan and foil and set the smoker to 210' and go to bed and keep it there till you are ready to eat. 

Easy as pie, this will be for pulling, is that what you want?

I you want to slice it set the temp at 175 on the MES.

I would smoke at 225'- 235' with your favorite wood.

Good luck!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Ronp.  Just a little confused.  Set the smoker to 210* or the temp probe to 210*, since I will have the smoker at 225-235? Sound delish with the meat slowly cooking in au jus and onions.  Also, my control seems to run higher than my Maverick therm.  Do I go 225-235 on the control or on the thermom?


----------



## ronp (Apr 15, 2010)

Set the smoker at 210' if you want to pull. The probe wont matter for that length of time as the meat will reach 210' when it is ready.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

Got it.  Now I have to get my nerve up.  Does your control run higher than your smoker thermom?


----------



## ronp (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think so.


----------

